# GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt



## Th1eUser (25. März 2014)

*GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Nvidia hat vor einigen Stunden auf der GeForce Website die *Nvidia GeForce TITAN Z* angekündigt. Laut der Seite kombiniert sie 2 GPUs in einer einzelnen Karte. Auch wurde auf Youtube ein entrsprechendes Ankündigungs-Video veöffentlicht, in dem per CGI zwei Grafikkarten zu einer kombiniert werden.
Die Titan Z soll 5760 Kerne besitzen und mit 12 GB GDDR5 Speicher ausgestattet sein, der 7 Gb/s schafft.
Das ganze soll in einem edlen Aliminium-Gehäuse stecken und mit einem leisen Lüfter ausgestattet sein, der die Temperaturen niedrig hält.
Wie erwartet sind die Zielgruppe Gamer, die einen extrem starken PC wollen.
Der Release soll im April erfolgen.

Quelle: Ultimate Power. The new GeForce GTX TITAN Z | GeForce


----------



## ricoroci (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekünfigt*



> Wie erwartet sind die Zielgruppe Gamer, die einen extrem starken PC wollen.


Welcher "Gamer" braucht 12 GB Speicher?
Ist die Karte nicht eher was zum Videobearbeiten oder eher für professionelle Anwendungen? (mMn.)


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekünfigt*

Schon mal virtuelle Taschentücher bereitlegen für die Preisheulsusen die gleich wieder auf den Plan treten

Ergänze mal den Preisrahmen damit hier Pippi fließt 3000 US Dollar will das pöse Nvidia von den exklusiven Kundenkreis haben


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekünfigt*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Welcher "Gamer" braucht 12 GB Speicher?



Mmh welche Dual GPU braucht wohl 2x6GB

 Es sind effektiv nur 6GB


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

wow. nvidia hat eine weiter karte gefertigt, die eigendlich niemand benötigt.


----------



## Finallin (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das ist eine brachiale Karte, das ist der richtige Weg, in Richtung 4K


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wow. nvidia hat eine weiter karte gefertigt, die eigendlich niemand benötigt.



Falsch, haben möchten die ne menge Leute, nur bezahlen könnens die Wenigsten


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Stell mir gerade ne Steam Maschine mit dem Prügel vor im "Grafikfight" gegen NextGen Konsolen


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Mit NextGen Konsole meinst du 1080p @ 30fps?


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Bei 1080P@ 30fps kommt die nichtmal aus den untersten P States raus, das berechnet der Lüfter auf einem Schaufelblatt


----------



## claster17 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Im Stream sah die für mich wie 3-Slot aus, aber das Bild auf geforce.com sieht eher nach 2-Slot aus. Weiß jemand was dazu?


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das ist mit Sicherheit das selbe Paket wie die 690GTX der GEO hat die doch auch in der Hand gehabt


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Schaut wie 2-Slot aus.
http://www.slashgear.com/wp-content...ia-gtc-2014-geforce-gtx-titan-z-1-820x420.jpg

Nvidia ist ja wirklich motiviert wenn sie mit der Abschrägung sogar an SLI denken


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Jupp 2 Slot Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Abductee schrieb:


> Nvidia ist ja wirklich motiviert wenn sie mit der Abschrägung sogar an SLI denken



Quad SLI wie bei der 690er auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (25. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wow. nvidia hat eine weiter karte gefertigt, die eigendlich niemand benötigt.



Eigentlich brauchen wir Karten, die massiv mehr Leistung haben. 
Ich kann das ja hier im Pcgh ja sagen ohne gesteinigt zu wenden. 
Aber zu viel Leistung gibt es nicht. 
Ist halt meine Persönliche Meinung.


----------



## ricoroci (25. März 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchen wir Karten, die massiv mehr Leistung haben.
> Ich kann das ja hier im Pcgh ja sagen ohne gesteinigt zu wenden.
> Aber zu viel Leistung gibt es nicht.
> Ist halt meine Persönliche Meinung.



Aber auch zu diesem Preis? 
Wenn es jetzt nicht leistbar ist bringen Karten mit mehr Leistung nichts. Finde ich.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Längenvergleich dürfte zwischen Titan u Titan Z dann wohl auch so ausfallen falls sie nix geändert haben am Kühlerdesign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMiz (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Vor allem bringen solche Karten nichts, wenn keine entsprechende Software vorhanden ist, welche die Power tatsächlich braucht.
Wo bleiben Spiele mit brandneuen Engines, mit neuen Assets, mit RIESIGEN Level, mit besserer KI, mit geiler Physik, mit neuen Ideen?

3000$/€ um einfach wieder nur 8xSGSSAA drüberzubügeln und möglichst viele fps zu haben in einem Crysis 3 oder Metro LL??
Ne sorry, das wird einfach nur mehr immer lächerlicher.......


----------



## wollekassel (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Mit den Worten _"Now I have one sitting right here. This, ladies and gentlemen, this puppy here, is Fermi äh Titan Z" _gehe ich jetzt ins Bett _(das reimt sich)_


----------



## Ion (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Titan Z = Zwei Titan Black mit weniger Takt = Gleiche Leistung wie zwei GTX 780/6GB übertaktet

Zwei 780/6GB kosten 800€?
Titan Z kostet 3000€

Findet den Fehler!


Sry, aber wer die Karte haben will tut mir Leid 
Wo zwei GTX 780 im SLI am Ende sind (ob nun mit 3GB oder 6GB), sind auch eine Titan Z oder zwei 780Ti oder zwei Titan "Classic" am Ende, oder von mir aus auch zwei 290X (zwei 290 ebenfalls!)
Die Leistungsunterschiede der Karten im Highend Bereich ist so marginal das ich die Titan Z nur dazu dienen wird, den Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und wenn ich so manche Reaktion hier von den Leuten lese, scheint es wunderbar zu funktionieren!


----------



## Bandicoot (25. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Echt Fett nur muss da mindestens ein Sockel 2011 System her, da wirkt ein I7 4770K ja recht billig daneben.  
Nicht mein Preissegment, so bekloppt wär ich nun auch nicht. 
Nur mal anfassn


----------



## ryzen1 (25. März 2014)

Noch lächerlicher als der Preis ist hier der Name der Karte


----------



## ricoroci (26. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Noch lächerlicher als der Preis ist hier der Name der Karte



Das war mein erster Gedanke^^


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Ion schrieb:


> Sry, aber wer die Karte haben will tut mir Leid



Wieso das denn?  Nur weil man was haben will, muss man es noch lange nicht kaufen. Und schon gar nicht zu so einem Preis..


----------



## JoeTheRider (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Wo bleiben Spiele mit brandneuen Engines, mit neuen Assets, mit RIESIGEN Level, mit besserer KI, mit geiler Physik, mit neuen Ideen?


 
Das Frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Nur mal anfassn


 
Einmal Titan Z streicheln, 450$, bitte


----------



## marcus_T (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

ähm... 2 x 6 oder 1 x 12 GB ram 
2 x 6 ...ich gehe mal von aus.....
und wer denkt an's strom sparen und rettet die umwelt ? richtig. keine s**
hauptsach nen ständer bis zum mars wenn man eine Z hat


----------



## Ion (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?  Nur weil man was haben will, muss man es noch lange nicht kaufen. Und schon gar nicht zu so einem Preis..


 Ich meine das nicht persönlich! 
Ändere meinen Wortlaut einfach in: "Wer die Karte schließlich kauft" um.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das Ding ist schon wieder so übertrieben, das ich aus reiner Boshaftigkeit das Ding am liebsten mit dem Hammer bearbeiten würde, und die Welt dabei zuschauen lassen will.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Ja das habe ich auch gestern Abend bei Facebook gelesen. Bin mal fett gespannt was für Stats sie hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schaut wie 2-Slot aus.
> http://www.slashgear.com/wp-content...ia-gtc-2014-geforce-gtx-titan-z-1-820x420.jpg
> 
> Nvidia ist ja wirklich motiviert wenn sie mit der Abschrägung sogar an SLI denken


 
Sieht für mich nach 2,5 Slot aus wie bei der PCS+. Wird dann im Internet als 3 Slot beschrieben


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Laut dem Bild belegt sie eindeutig 3 Slotblenden, und 2,5 Slots, sieht man an den Schraubenlöchern der Slotblende


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Ich kann es nicht richtig sehen ob es 2,5 Slot sind. Die Blenden erkenne ich als 3 Slot. Ist auch richtig so.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das kann kein halber Slot sein wenn die obere (hintere) Haltenase vollständig vorhanden ist?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Als DayZ Spieler ist die TitanZ wohl die erste Wahl?!   Warte ich lieber auf die Titan XTC 
Mal ehrlich, das Namensschema sollten die sich abgewöhnen.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Eine normale GTX 780 tut es für das Game sicherlich auch. Und das mit High Einstellungen.


----------



## efdev (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Eine normale GTX 780 tut es für das Game sicherlich auch. Und das mit High Einstellungen.


 
richtig selbst die läuft wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf 100%.

@T

wer meint er muss ne menge geld sinnlos verpulvern kann das gerne machen.
allerdings hätte ich nie gedacht das die eine karte mit einem so miesen P/L verhältnis bringen.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



efdev schrieb:


> richtig selbst die läuft wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf 100%.
> 
> @T
> 
> ...


 
Ich meine nein.


Systemanforderungen

Systemanforderungen für 1920x1080, Sehr Hoch, Sichtweite 10.000
Grafikkarte Geforce GTS 450 oder Radeon HD 5770
Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 oder AMD Athlon II X3 435
Arbeitsspeicher 2,0 GByte
Festplatte 170 MByte (+ 7,8 GByte ArmA 2)


Quelle: Technik-Check: Technik-Check: DayZ - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

ICh bin auch mal auf die Antwort seitens AMD gespannt....
Letztes mal war ja die 7990 fixer als die 690 ..... obs jetzt wieder so wird mit der Titan Z und einer "295x" ?
warum schnallt NV bloß einen Lüfter auf die Karte um 2 GPUs zu kühlen? ich will mich ja nicht aufspielen aber selbst meine beiden 7950 haben dualfan  da könnt ihr auch mit triple slot nix ausgleichen 

sollte AMD einfach sagen: gut nix runtertakten 4x8 pin triple slot + 3 Lüfter dann haben die das duell schon für sich entscheiden ^^

3000 Euro sind echt ein schlechter witz.
anders kann man es nicht beschreiben .... mir fehlen einfach die Worte  Häält sich NV jetzt für Apple ?

mal schauen wie sie sich in Benches schlägt und vorallem was diese neue kommunikationstechnik der GPU mit Prozi bezüglich MR bringt.... 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das kann kein halber Slot sein wenn die obere (hintere) Haltenase vollständig vorhanden ist?


 
Naja mal sehen^^

Auf jeden Fall kram ich mal die Maske und die Luger raus. Vlt hat die Sparkasse etwas Geld über


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Ok, dann eben für die Blinden,   DayZ und TitanZ, das dieses Game mit weniger Grafikpower läuft muss hier nicht geklärt werden. Finde das Namensschema nur außerordentlich bescheuert.


http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/dayz/artikel/technik_check_dayz,48693,2568318.html

Mal lieber diesen Link ganz schnell vergessen, 31.05.2012... und was da steht hat auch nichts mit der Standalone zu tun.


----------



## efdev (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

aso sry ist halt noch etwas .



wievieluhr schrieb:


> warum schnallt NV bloß einen Lüfter auf die Karte um 2 GPUs zu kühlen? ich will mich ja nicht aufspielen aber selbst meine beiden 7950 haben dualfan  da könnt ihr auch mit triple slot nix ausgleichen


 
mhh ich weiß nicht die 690 soll wohl auch recht leise gewesen sein und die titan auch so schlecht kann dann auch der kühler hier nicht sein.


----------



## Dolomedes (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Für das Geld kauf ich Lieber n auto XD


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Freu mich schon auf mein Titan Z Quad SLI


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ich558 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf mein Titan Z Quad SLI


 


Die Hälfte müsste bestimmt ihren PC upgraden um das volle Potenzial ausschöpfen zu können


----------



## efdev (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ich558 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf mein Titan Z Quad SLI


 
der blick wenn dann eine nach der anderen abraucht würde mir sehr gefallen


----------



## ryzen1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Ist es nicht eh so, dass ich die Leistung der Karte in der nächsten Gen eh für weit weniger Geld bekomm?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mit NextGen Konsole meinst du 1080p @ 30fps?



720p@30fps trifft es wohl eher  Das die "Next Gen"


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eh so, dass ich die Leistung der Karte in der nächsten Gen eh für weit weniger Geld bekomm?


 
genau deswegen wäre es sinnvol sich "nur" 250 Euro karten zu kaufen .... die halten 2 gen. dann kann man über ne neue 250 Euro karte nachdenken .... 3000 euro für MAXIMAL 3 Generatíonen? rentiert sich einfach nicht


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> sollte AMD einfach sagen: gut nix runtertakten 4x8 pin triple slot + 3 Lüfter dann haben die das duell schon für sich entscheiden ^^



Der war gut.  Als ob 3 Lüfter bei ner 295x reichen würden..



wievieluhr schrieb:


> 3000 euro für MAXIMAL 3 Generatíonen? rentiert sich einfach nicht


 
Wenn man sie professionell nutzt kann sich das schon lohnen. Dafür ist sie ja auch da, und nicht zum zocken.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eh so, dass ich die Leistung der Karte in der nächsten Gen eh für weit weniger Geld bekomm?


 
Ähm, das ist immer so. Wenn man danach geht, dürfte man sich nie ne Graka kaufen.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist immer so. Wenn man danach geht, dürfte man sich nie ne Graka kaufen.


 
Doch aber gewiss keine 1000€ 2000€ oder gar 3000€ dafür ausgeben^^
Aber die Ansprüche sind eh immer Unterschiedlich.
Ich gebe halt dann nur 300€ für eine Karte aus, und fliege dafür für 3000€ in den Urlaub


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

selbst im Professional bereich ist sowas eher sinnfrei... mein Betrieb läßt mich mit ner Quadro FX 1800 rumbasteln  die Titan Ultra wie sie bei PCGH mal genannt wurde (Quadro auf TitanBasis) ist overdosed 


na mal schauen wie die 295x aussehen wird  ich tippe auf 3 Lüfter Triple slot.... wenn die schon ihre 290x mit 1 Radiallüfter kühlen wäre 3 lüfter Triple slot eig. nicht weit hergeholt .... die 7990 kam mit dualslot triple fan aus 

mit dem Druck durch NV? so lange dürfte das nicht mehr dauern bis die Vorgestellt wird .... #2betterthan1


----------



## Nuallan (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich gebe halt dann nur 300€ für eine Karte aus, und fliege dafür für 3000€ in den Urlaub



Ich glaube die private Zielgruppe dieser Karte kauft sich 2 Stück und fliegt trotzdem noch in den Urlaub..


----------



## Pixekgod (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

wer sich so eine karte leiste als privat Person leisten kann wird danach bestimmt nicht pleite sein


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Falsch, haben möchten die ne menge Leute, nur bezahlen könnens die Wenigsten


 
haben wollen schon, aber wirklich benötigen? eher nicht


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Ich will die nicht, ich weigere mich ein Netzteil mit mehr als 500W zu nutzen oder ein Drittel des Preises eines sehr guten Gebrauchtwagens für eine Karte auszugeben, die innerhalb von zwei bis drei Jahren zum Altmetall gehören wird.  Wer sein Geld derart verbrennen will, der soll das gerne tun.

Hatte persönlich (denn die 290 ist auch keine Rakete) auf eine 880 Ti mit ~30% mehr Power bei gleichem oder niedrigerem Stromverbrauch als die 780 Ti gehofft, damit sich mal im Markt was tut. Aber was kommt: Eine Karte, die so wohl fast niemand haben wollte. Eine 790(Ti) mit jeweils 6 GiB für ~900-1400€ hätte wohl jeder nachvollziehen können, aber die Titan Z ist einfach nur am Desktopmarkt vorbeientwickelt.

@wievieluhr: Ist aus gegebenem Anlass mein kleines Kätzchen geworden. Der vorherige Avatar (RDJ, Robert Downey Jigglypuff ) wurde vorläufig ersetzt, kann bei weiteren Nachfragen (bist nicht der erste User, der fragt ) auch wieder zurückkehren.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine 790(Ti) mit jeweils 6 GiB für ~900-1400€ hätte wohl jeder nachvollziehen können, aber die Titan Z ist einfach nur am Desktopmarkt vorbeientwickelt.


 
signed....

Off Topic:
Hast du nen neuen Avatar? was ist aus dem Pummeluff gesicht geworden?


----------



## milesdavis (26. März 2014)

Ist doch normal bzw. nix Neues, dass die konkurrenzlose Oberklasse ne Zeit lang (fast) unbezahlbar ist...


----------



## efdev (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Ist doch normal bzw. nix Neues, dass die konkurrenzlose Oberklasse ne Zeit lang (fast) unbezahlbar ist...


 
was heist konkurrenz die einzige konkurrenz sind die eigenen karten, welche als überteuert angesehen werden aber dennoch für 2/3 des preises der titanZ die selber oder sogar mehr leistung bringen.

wie auch schon erwähnt wurde gegen eine dual gpu mit gk110 in form ein GTX790 in bereich um die 1000€ wäre jeder glücklich geworden und es gäbe keinen grund zu meckern.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Die ist halt wie die Titan auf den professionellen Bereich abgestimmt, nicht auf Spieler...
Die schlägt bei halbem Preis jede Singlechip-Quadro um Welten, da hätte ich als Kunde solcher Geräte großes Interesse.
Die DP Leistung ist vermutlich abnorm, und man kriegt locker 2 davon in eine Workstation, wo 4 normale Titan Black schon nicht mehr Platz hätten...

Wer sich die zum Spielen kauft, hat entweder extrem viel Geld, oder einen an der Waffel.

Wer sie sich leisten kann, dem gönne ich sie. Werden aber wenige sein...


----------



## marvinj (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Da kauf ich mir lieber nen gebrauchtest Auto für, da hat Mann mehr von 
Außerdem ist der Mehrwert nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis und man beachte den Stromverbrauch xD
Absolut nix für mich

Genauso unnötig sich ne Titan zu holen, wenn die 780(ti) einfach besser im P/L-Verhältnis ist.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Hab für meinen Astra F bloß 950 Euro hingelgt.... 2 Jahre tüv alles neu gemacht - hab ich mehr von


----------



## XAbix (26. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wer sich die zum Spielen kauft, hat entweder extrem viel Geld, oder einen an der Waffel.  Wer sie sich leisten kann, dem gönne ich sie. Werden aber wenige sein...



Das ist wie ein Super Sportwagen... Sau teuer und man kommt auch nur von A nach B xD


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



XAbix schrieb:


> Das ist wie ein Super Sportwagen... Sau teuer und man kommt auch nur von A nach B xD


 
das ist n Sportwagen wo Mercedes Bonz draufsteht und man gleich mal das Doppelte des eigentlichen wertes Zahlen darf..


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Mal sehen was Nvidia noch alles auskotzt wo der GK110 drin ist.


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal sehen was Nvidia noch alles auskotzt wo der GK110 drin ist.


 Solange die damit Geld machen, machen sie doch alles richtig.
Ich glaube ein Unternehmen wie nVidia ist auf Geldverdienen ausgelegt.
Mag vielleicht bei AMD anders sein 




marvinj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber nen gebrauchtest Auto für, da hat Mann mehr von


 Kommt irgendwie darauf an was du gerade machen willst.
Aber natuerlich stimmt deine Pauschalaussage erstmal 
Ich will eine neue Grafikkarte, da meine alte defekt ist. Kauf mir aber stattdessen einen Gebrauchtwagen.
Stehen zwar ~1,4 Tonnen Metall und andere Sachen vor der Haustuer, aber hab ich auf jeden Fall mehr von als von einer neuen Grafikkarte.



marvinj schrieb:


> Genauso unnötig sich ne Titan zu holen, wenn die 780(ti) einfach besser im P/L-Verhältnis ist.


 Klar kann ich meine professionellen Anwendungen auch mit einer 780 oder R9 290 machen.
Wieso sollte ich mir da nicht das Produkt kaufen, welches fuer meinen Anwendungsbereich am Besten ist.

Uh stimmt, hier daddeln ja wirklich alle ausnahmslos.



marvinj schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Mehrwert nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis und man beachte den Stromverbrauch xD


Stromverbrauchsargument als AMD User ist sehr gewagt.
Aber stimmt, bei AMD macht es ja nix, nur Intel und nVidia duerfen auf keinen Fall mehr Strom verbrauchen.



marvinj schrieb:


> Absolut nix für mich


Die einzig sinvolle Aussage in deinem Post.


Unglaublich dieser Thread schon wieder.
nVidia kuendigt, den naechsten vielleicht ueberfluessigen GK110 Ableger an und jeder weis natuerlich viel besser bescheid, welche Preispolitik nVidia anwenden sollte. Welche Karte nVidia releasen sollte und welche Karten ueberhaupt und sowieso viel besser sind als die Angekuendigte.
Ihr solltet euch echt mal alle geschlossen bei nVidia bewerben, vielleicht koennte dann aus nVidia ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen werden.
Anscheinend wisst ihr es ja besser als die Jungs dort.

Ist fast schlimmer als ein EA Bashthread. Nur mimimimimimi...


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



marvinj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber nen gebrauchtest Auto für, da hat Mann mehr von



Wenn man sich zumindest auf das selbe Gebiet beschränkt, ist es immer noch sinnvoller einfach 2,3 oder 4 andere Karten zu kaufen, die insgesamt immer noch weniger kosten, und trotzdem mehr leisten.

Die Titan Z ist was für Liebhaber. Die kaufen die zur Not auch nur um sie in die Vitrine zu stellen.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Solange die damit Geld machen, machen sie doch alles richtig.
> Ich glaube ein Unternehmen wie nVidia ist auf Geldverdienen ausgelegt.
> Mag vielleicht bei AMD anders sein


 
Tja. Wenn man Posts nicht versteht sollte man sie nicht zitieren.


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja. Wenn man Posts nicht versteht sollte man sie nicht zitieren.


 
Gilt fuer dich genauso


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Der war gut.  Als ob 3 Lüfter bei ner 295x reichen würden..
> 
> Wenn man sie professionell nutzt kann sich das schon lohnen. Dafür ist sie ja auch da, und nicht zum zocken.
> 
> Ähm, das ist immer so. Wenn man danach geht, dürfte man sich nie ne Graka kaufen.



Ja jut dabei lohnen aber weitaus andere Karten für die gleiche Sache und für ein viel geringeren Wert. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Solange die damit Geld machen, machen sie doch alles richtig.
> Ich glaube ein Unternehmen wie nVidia ist auf Geldverdienen ausgelegt.
> Mag vielleicht bei AMD anders sein


AMD muss auch mit dem A*sch an die Wand kommen und einen soliden Geldhaushalt schaffen. Sonst rutschen die immer weiter ab. Und das geht halt nur über niedrige Preise.


> Stromverbrauchsargument als AMD User ist sehr gewagt.
> Aber stimmt, bei AMD macht es ja nix, nur Intel und nVidia duerfen auf keinen Fall mehr Strom verbrauchen.


Du musst mal Verbrauch in Relation zum Kaufpreis sehen.
Und AMD hat sich schon gebessert, was den Verbrauch angeht bei den GPUs. Zumindest die Leistung  in Relation zum Verbrauch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Warum zur Hölle seid ihr wieder bei AMD? 

TITEL: *GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*


und ihr wieder? AMD blabla blabla... Armes PCGH


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle seid ihr wieder bei AMD?
> 
> TITEL: *GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*
> 
> ...


 
wir haben ein Bild von der Karte und Praktisch keine INformationen ^^ dass man beim Kaffeesatzlesen auch was über AMD karten loswird ist normales Hellseher Handwerk. So ich werde noch ein bisschen HAndlesen damit ich euch sagen kann wie die neuen MSI boards mit Haswellrefresh abgehen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

für den 1. April warscheinlich


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle seid ihr wieder bei AMD?
> 
> TITEL: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt
> 
> und ihr wieder? AMD blabla blabla... Armes PCGH



Ganz einfach warum wir bei AMD sind weil in sachen preis/leistung die einfach besser sind als nvidia.deshalb

Wenn ihr den überteuerten qu***** von nvidia kauft seid ihr selber schuld.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

So allgemein kann man das nicht sagen. Ich würde momentan wieder zu nVidia greifen. Warum? Shadowplay, und ich habe ein sehr kleines Gehäuse, das schwer zu belüften ist. Da ist jedes gesparte Watt Gold wert.

Dass das Ding da überteuert und für 99,99% der Spieler absolut sinnlos ist steht außer Frage - verallgemeinern, dass nVidia generell sinnlos und überteuert ist, darf man daher nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So allgemein kann man das nicht sagen. Ich würde momentan wieder zu nVidia greifen. Warum? Shadowplay, und ich habe ein sehr kleines Gehäuse, das schwer zu belüften ist. Da ist jedes gesparte Watt Gold wert.
> 
> Dass das Ding da überteuert und für 99,99% der Spieler absolut sinnlos ist steht außer Frage - verallgemeinern, dass nVidia generell sinnlos und überteuert ist, darf man daher nicht.



Das vielleicht nicht aber es gibt andere programme außer shadowplay. Zum beispiel dxtory usw.

Shadowplay oder g-sync und physix braucht man nicht unbedingt.

G-sync ist nur ein grund den kunden zu binden da eine nvidia gpu und der passende monitor vorhanden sein muss. Dazu wird keiner der g-sync hat zu amd greifen.

Physix gibt es nur in ein paar aktuellen games. Also nicht lohnenswert.

Und zu shadowplay hab ich mich schon geäußert.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ebastler schrieb:


> - verallgemeinern, dass nVidia generell sinnlos und überteuert ist, darf man daher nicht.


 
Richtig


----------



## addicTix (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Ion schrieb:


> Titan Z = Zwei Titan Black mit weniger Takt = Gleiche Leistung wie zwei GTX 780/6GB übertaktet
> 
> Zwei 780/6GB kosten 800€?
> Titan Z kostet 3000€
> ...


 
Ich hätt sie gern 
Dann könnt ich sie verkaufen, hätt 3000€ in der Tasche und kann's dann in die genannten 780ti 6GB investieren  und hab immer noch geld über für andere Hardware z.B


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das vielleicht nicht aber es gibt andere programme außer shadowplay. Zum beispiel dxtory usw.
> 
> Shadowplay oder g-sync und physix braucht man nicht unbedingt.
> 
> ...


 
Bei Shadowplay widerspreche ich.
Dxtory und co sind Ressourcenfresser. Als ich DXtory das letzte Mal getestet hab, hat mir das meine fps halbiert.
Shadowplay zeichnet bei mir ununterbrochen im Hintergrund in den RAM auf, und kostet mich kein einziges fps.
Ich kann es daher immer laufen lassen und im Nachhinein entscheiden, ob ich ein Spiel speichern will, wenn ich zum Beispiel einen besonders tollen Kill(streak) gemacht habe oder so was. Ohne, dass meine fps in den keller gehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei Shadowplay widerspreche ich.
> Dxtory und co sind Ressourcenfresser. Als ich DXtory das letzte Mal getestet hab, hat mir das meine fps halbiert.
> Shadowplay zeichnet bei mir ununterbrochen im Hintergrund in den RAM auf, und kostet mich kein einziges fps.
> Ich kann es daher immer laufen lassen und im Nachhinein entscheiden, ob ich ein Spiel speichern will, wenn ich zum Beispiel einen besonders tollen Kill(streak) gemacht habe oder so was. Ohne, dass meine fps in den keller gehen.



Wieso wenn du eine ach so gute nvidia hast sollte die das auch mit dxtory schaffen. Anscheinend muss nvidia ein extra programm liefern damit die nvidia grafikkarten das noch schaffen können. Irgendwo ist da nen hacken.

Manche dinge sollte man hinterfragen.

Das ist das gleiche z.b. bei autos.

Mein a4 den ich schnell wieder verkauft habe waren teile verbaut damit sie kaputt gehen.
Und das beste kommt jetzt. Es sind teile im a4 die genauso im hyundai i30 verbaut sind.
Wie bosch elektronik oder wasserpumpe usw. Warum soll ich den teuren schei* kaufen wenn ich für weniger das selbe bekomme.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Schau mal welche Karte ich habe. Klingelts, warum die BF4 nicht mit DXtory schafft? Das ist eine Mittelklassekarte.

AMD ähnlicher Klasse (~7950) und Dxtory ebenso buggen bei selben Settings, weil solche recorder eben Leistung fressen.

Abgesehen davon, fährst du auch mit dem Auto mit der Handbremse, weil es dann eh noch schnell genug fährt? Ich hab lieber nen kleineren Motor, der zwar mit Handbremse nicht mehr loskommt, als einen 5000ccm V8 mit 500PS, weil ich dann mit Handbremse gleich schnell fahren kann wie mit meinem kleinen Motor ohne. Dass der V8 dann 20l schluckt ist ja egal.

Zum Aufzeichnen ist Shadowplay momentan nunmal das Einzige, das keine sinnlose  Last erzeugt. Siehs ein. Wer das nicht braucht, fährt mit AMD gleich gut. Wer bei geringer Leistung aufzeichnen will, kommt an nVidia nicht vorbei.

Edit: Sorry, etwas verwirrend geschrieben... Habs nur während dem Spielen am Handy getippt^^


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Also sagen wirs so: Haben wollen ja, brauchen tu ichs nicht. 
Eine 780/780Ti oder iwas aus der 8XX-Serie (wenn sie denn kommt) würde mir persönlich reichen, so viel zock ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ganz einfach warum wir bei AMD sind weil in sachen preis/leistung die einfach besser sind als nvidia.deshalb
> 
> Wenn ihr den überteuerten qu***** von nvidia kauft seid ihr selber schuld.


 
Ach Bullshit. Komm schon. Als wären AMD und NVIDIA soooo anders. Haha. Das hättest du wohl gerne. Ist zwar schön, dass du ein AMD-Fanboy bist, aber sind wir uns ehrlich: AMD und nVidia sind so wie Canon und Nikon. Der ultimative Fight der Fanboys entbrennt für das, dass die - ach so wichtigen - Unterschiede vernachlässigbar sind. AMD ist günstiger in der Anschaffung, dafür im Referenzdesign laut wie Sau (nicht alle, aber viele - und das ist eig. auch egal, weil ich z.B. kein Referenzdesign kaufe) und hat eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme, genauso wie bei den CPUs. nVidia kostet zwar mehr, dafür verbraucht sie etwas weniger. Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, was ihm wichtiger ist.
Du hasst nVidia einfach und willst den Hass mit allen teilen. Schön, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Egal ob Nvidia oder AMD. Was soll ich mit so einer Karte, wenn alle Spiele für die Konsolen optimiert werden? Selbst die neuen Titel auf XBOXone oder PS4 laufen bestens mit einer GTX aus der 500er Reihe. Wenn das so weiter geht kommt meine GTX590 vielleicht in 10 Jahren ins schwitzen. 


Es wäre schön wenn es mal passende Anwendungen oder Spiele gibt, die solche GPU´s auch voll ausnutzen. Selbst meine GTX 590 ist immer noch total übertrieben für die heutigen Spiele, kostet aber nur 300€ und nicht 3000€.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Egal ob Nvidia oder AMD. Was soll ich mit so einer Karte, wenn alle Spiele für die Konsolen optimiert werden? Selbst die neuen Titel auf XBOXone oder PS4 laufen bestens mit einer GTX aus der 500er Reihe. Wenn das so weiter geht kommt meine GTX590 vielleicht in 10 Jahren ins schwitzen.
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn es mal passende Anwendungen oder Spiele gibt, die solche GPU´s auch voll ausnutzen. Selbst meine GTX 590 ist immer noch total übertrieben für die heutigen Spiele, kostet aber nur 300€ und nicht 3000€.



Ich glaub da kennste etliche Systemanforderungen nicht bzw. kennst nicht die Daten einer Karte.


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da kennste etliche Systemanforderungen nicht bzw. kennst nicht die Daten einer Karte.


 
Hä?!?....etliche Systemanforderungen halten sich doch nun wirklich in Grenzen bei den Spielen! Selbst Titanfall, Hawken oder andere neue Titel laufen in HD und "Ultra" ohne zu ruckeln, auf meiner 5 Jahre alten Möhre. Nenne mir ein Spiel, Anwendung welches eine Dualcore GPU benötigt, geschweige denn 12GB VRAM!    (Benchmark gilt nicht)

Solche Karten zeigen nur was möglich wäre! Aber dank der Konsolen wird alles ausgebremst. Die Dinger sind Evolutionsbremsen!


----------



## XyZaaH (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Blöd ist nicht der der Anbietet, blöd ist der der kauft.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Hä?!?....etliche Systemanforderungen halten sich doch nun wirklich in Grenzen bei den Spielen! Selbst Titanfall, Hawken oder andere neue Titel laufen in HD und "Ultra" ohne zu ruckeln, auf meiner 5 Jahre alten Möhre. Nenne mir ein Spiel, Anwendung welches eine Dualcore GPU benötigt, geschweige denn 12GB VRAM!    (Benchmark gilt nicht)
> 
> Solche Karten zeigen nur was möglich wäre! Aber dank der Konsolen wird alles ausgebremst. Die Dinger sind Evolutionsbremsen!


 
LOL ne von der GTX Titan Black ganz zu schweigen, ich meine prinzipiell die Systemanforderungen eines Spiels. Die deuten bzw. zeigen deutlich welche Stats du brauchst und das ganz plakativ. Bei den Spielen heutzutage (Titanfall, Hawken und weit andere) käme die 590 nicht mals als minimale Anforderung zu stande.


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Unterschätz die 590 nicht...
Die 580 hat noch nett Leistung, und zwei davon zusammengepackt knacken ne 680/770.
Trotzdem würde ich lieber als eine 500er Heizstrahlerdualkarte eine 700er Singlekarte haben^^


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> LOL ne von der GTX Titan Black ganz zu schweigen, ich meine prinzipiell die Systemanforderungen eines Spiels. Die deuten bzw. zeigen deutlich welche Stats du brauchst und das ganz plakativ. Bei den Spielen heutzutage (Titanfall, Hawken und weit andere) käme die 590 nicht mals als minimale Anforderung zu stande.


 
Dir ist schon klar was eine 590er ist? Die is locker schneller als eine 670er oder 680er. Die Karten der 600er und 700er Reihe haben neue Features ala TXAA, GPU - Boost, usw. Brauch ich aber nicht , da alles mit MSAA 32x läuft, bei 2560x1600. 

Die 590 hat zwei GPU´s mit a 607mhz, also zusammen 1214mhz . Das kann man nur noch mit SLI oder anderen Dualcore GPU topen. Gut, der Stromverbrauch ist nicht so berauschend. Ein 700W NT ist ein muss für die 590. Da sind neue Karten effizienter. 

Die NV Karten die mit 90 enden wie 590 und 690 sind quasi die High-End Produkte der jeweiligen Serie (Dualcore). Und sind immer noch schneller als eine 760,770,780. Selbst die Titan (Singelcore) kommt nicht an die Taktung der 590er ran. 

Und dafür gebe ich gerne "nur" 300€ aus. Hab die erst vor kurzem gekauft


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar was eine 590er ist? Die is locker schneller als eine 670er oder 680er. Die Karten der 600er und 700er Reihe haben neue Features ala TXAA, GPU - Boost, usw. Brauch ich aber nicht , da alles mit MSAA 32x läuft, bei 2560x1600.
> 
> Die 590 hat zwei GPU´s mit a 607mhz, also zusammen 1214mhz . Das kann man nur noch mit SLI oder anderen Dualcore GPU topen. Gut, der Stromverbrauch ist nicht so berauschend. Ein 700W NT ist ein muss für die 590. Da sind neue Karten effizienter.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn eine 590 schneller ist als eine R9 290, wieso bin ich dann mit der R9 290 schneller unterwegs als mit meinen ehemaligen 580SLi @1Ghz pro Karte?


----------



## Der Maniac (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> [...]
> Die 590 hat zwei GPU´s mit a 607mhz, also zusammen 1214mhz .
> [...]


 
*Kopf -> Tisch*

Dir ist schon klar das das Schwachsinn ist? Das würde nur aufgehen, wenn _alle_ Prozesse auf der Karte bzw. in der Software bis ins absolut kleinste Detail zu 100% Parallelisiert sind. Sind sie nicht. In keiner aktuellen Engine. Deswegen kann man das so leider nicht rechnen. 

Deshalb gibt es auch keine 100%ige Leistungssteigerung bei Dual GPU oder gar verdreifachung bei Triple SLI oder Crossfire. Man kommt extrem nah ran, aber niemals (zumindest momentan noch) auf exakte 100%. 

Deswegen kann eine Single GPU immernoch deutlich schneller sein als Dual oder Triple oder gar Quad. Und da der Markt, bzw. die Spielehersteller aktuell noch nicht den Nutzen in der Mehrarbeit für solch parallelisierten Code sehen (was ich verstehen kann) ist das leider noch Zukunftsmusik...

Irgendwann wird deine Aussage aber hoffentlich stimmen. Und ich lehne mich jetzt mal gaaaaaaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster: ich hoffe, das das ganze irgendwann mit jeder dazugesteckten Karte um 100% hochskaliert, also 2 Karten = 200%, 3 Karten = 300% Leistung usw.


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn eine 590 schneller ist als eine R9 290, wieso bin ich dann mit der R9 290 schneller unterwegs als mit meinen ehemaligen 580SLi @1Ghz pro Karte?


 
SLI ist immer MIST! Eine schnelle Karte (singel- oder dualcore) bringt mehr als zwei im Verbund! Ich hatte auch zwei 570er im SLI ausprobiert, und nur Mikroruckler und eine max. Leistung von 900mhz zusammen. Frag nicht warum, ich hab es auch nicht verstanden. 

Die R9 290 hat auch gut wums unter der Haube, keine Frage! 

Am besten sind die, die Dualcore GPU´s in SLI machen!!! Das werde ich nie verstehen!


----------



## ebastler (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Du weißt schon, dass eine Dualkarte auch nichts Anderes ist als SLI?
Nur halt ein SLI zweier niedriger getakteter Chips als es zwei Einzelkarten wären.
Das sind keine Dualcore GPUs, sondern 2 GPUs auf einer Platine -> SLI.


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> *Kopf -> Tisch*
> 
> Dir ist schon klar das das Schwachsinn ist? Das würde nur aufgehen, wenn _alle_ Prozesse auf der Karte bzw. in der Software bis ins absolut kleinste Detail zu 100% Parallelisiert sind. Sind sie nicht. In keiner aktuellen Engine. Deswegen kann man das so leider nicht rechnen.
> 
> ...


 
Das meine ich doch.....rein theoretisch....wenn die Karten mal voll ausgenutzt "würden". Beim Benchmark sieht man doch die Ergebnisse.Mein Mitbewohner hat eine Titan und kommt nicht an die Leistung der 590er ran. 
Mir ist schon klar das die Spiele (Anwendungen) für Singelcore gemacht werden. Und bei SLI o.ä. geht immer Leistung flöten.


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



ebastler schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass eine Dualkarte auch nichts Anderes ist als SLI?
> Nur halt ein SLI zweier niedriger getakteter Chips als es zwei Einzelkarten wären.
> Das sind keine Dualcore GPUs, sondern 2 GPUs auf einer Platine -> SLI.


 
Ja, weiss ich doch....aber die Dual Geschichte läuft besser als SLI. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das stimmt, die Von-Haus-aus Dual GPU Karten liefen bis jetzt alle besser als "manuelles" SLI. Warum kann ich aber nicht sagen, waren da evtl. extra-Chips drauf? Oder waren die GPU's leicht geändert, da ja klar war, das die im Verbund arbeiten müssen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Bei der 690 war ein Chip drauf. Bei der GTX590 ka


----------



## Axonia (27. März 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Aber auch zu diesem Preis?
> Wenn es jetzt nicht leistbar ist bringen Karten mit mehr Leistung nichts. Finde ich.



Ja das ist natürlich was anderes. 
Natürlich steht der Preis nicht in Relation. Keine Frage -  Aber mir ging es jetzt nur um dir absolute Leistung. 
Und da können wir definitiv mehr Leistung brauchen. 
Wer sagt, dass man die nicht braut, der soll mal in höheren Auflösung spielen, mit ordentlicher Kantenglättung und dazu durchgehend 60 fps. 
Manche Leute wollen Dank 120 Herz noch mehr Bilder pro Sekunde haben. 
Und auch mit aktuellen spielen bekommt man eine Titan Black ordentlich zum rechnen. Dafür brauchen wir keine frostbite 25 oder sonst was. 
Vllt sind meine Anforderungen auch einfach nur über denen vieler anderen.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar was eine 590er ist? Die is locker schneller als eine 670er oder 680er. Die Karten der 600er und 700er Reihe haben neue Features ala TXAA, GPU - Boost, usw. Brauch ich aber nicht , da alles mit MSAA 32x läuft, bei 2560x1600.
> 
> Die 590 hat zwei GPU´s mit a 607mhz, also zusammen 1214mhz . Das kann man nur noch mit SLI oder anderen Dualcore GPU topen. Gut, der Stromverbrauch ist nicht so berauschend. Ein 700W NT ist ein muss für die 590. Da sind neue Karten effizienter.
> 
> ...


 

Ja lassen wie es einfach.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. März 2014)

Hahaha bestimmt ist eine gtx590 schneller als eine r9 290.

Man wo lebst du denn? 

Die 300€ hättest du besser investieren können.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei der 690 war ein Chip drauf. Bei der GTX590 ka


 
Bei der 690 sind zwei 680er chips verbaut. Also GTX 770 SLI.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Bei der 690 sind zwei 680er chips verbaut. Also GTX 770 SLI.


 
Srsly?  Es ging um die Mirkoruckler. Die 690 hat meines Wissen einen Chip drauf, der diese minimiert.

Das auf einer 690 zwei 680-Chips verbaut sind, ist mir klar


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das war ein gewöhnlicher PCIe-Brückenchip, den jede MultiGPU-Karte mindestens seit der 3870X2 an Bord hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das war ein gewöhnlicher PCIe-Brückenchip, den jede MultiGPU-Karte mindestens seit der 3870X2 an Bord hat.


 
Ja hat sich mittlerweile geklärt.
Dachte ich hätte da mal was gelesen bzgl der MR.

Das ein Brückenchip  drauf ist ist mir klar.

Wie gesagt war nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hahaha bestimmt ist eine gtx590 schneller als eine r9 290.
> 
> Man wo lebst du denn?
> 
> Die 300€ hättest du besser investieren können.


 
Das habe ich nie gesagt,das die R9 290 langsammer ist. Oo

Und die 300€ sind gut angelegt. Ich habe noch ein altes MB welches 5 Jahre alt ist und mit DDR2 RAM und PCIe 2.0 arbeitet. Da passt die 590 perfekt rein. 

Wozu neue Hardware kaufen, wenn es die Software (Spiele, Anwendungen, etc.) nicht verlangt? Damit ich mit 80fps oder mehr zocken kann? Oder eine Millionen Punkte in Benchmarkprogrammen bekomme? Da hab ich auch nix von. Ok, der Stromverbrauch wäre ein Argument....


----------



## marvinj (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist fast schlimmer als ein EA Bashthread. Nur mimimimimimi...


Und heul doch woanders rum, anstatt die Meinung anderer Leute auseinander zu pflücken und sie mit deiner subjektiven Meinung zu vergleichen. Da pell ich mir getrost nen Ei drauf. Kurz gesagt, die Karte braucht man nicht, und dein Komment geht mir sonst wo vorbei


----------



## Anticrist (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



marvinj schrieb:


> Und heul doch woanders rum, anstatt die Meinung anderer Leute auseinander zu pflücken und sie mit deiner subjektiven Meinung zu vergleichen. Da pell ich mir getrost nen Ei drauf. Kurz gesagt, die Karte braucht man nicht, und dein Komment geht mir sonst wo vorbei


 
Wenn man sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt bestimmt nicht, aber es gibt auch Leute die gerne "mehr" wollen (4k Auflösung, Ultra Details, Mods etc) da sind solche Karten durchaus sinnvoll - ob du es wahr haben willst oder nicht


----------



## Ion (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Brauch ich aber nicht , da alles mit MSAA 32x läuft, bei 2560x1600.
> 
> Die 590 hat zwei GPU´s mit a 607mhz, also zusammen 1214mhz .
> 
> ...


 
Lange nicht mehr so gelacht 
Du spielst Crysis 3 oder Metro LL mit *32xMSAA* bei *2560x1600?* Da würde ich gerne nen Benchmark sehen, vorallem würde ich gerne sehen wie der VRAM überläuft 
(Mal davon abgesehen, dass es gar kein 32xMSAA gibt )
Noch eine Info: Taktraten addieren sich nicht! Du hast nicht 1214MHz, sondern *2x* 607MHz, zudem nicht 3GB Vram sondern *2x* 1536MB.
Und nur weil die Titan weniger Takt hat, bedeutet dies nicht, dass sie langsamer ist. Veschiedene Generationen kannst du nur bedingt mit den Taktraten vergleichen.

Immer wieder schön wenn so jemand wie du daher kommt und einfach nur Nonsens redet, dabei aber der festen Überzeugung ist, recht zu haben.


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Ion schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr so gelacht
> Du spielst Crysis 3 oder Metro LL mit *32xMSAA* bei *2560x1600?* Da würde ich gerne nen Benchmark sehen, vorallem würde ich gerne sehen wie der VRAM überläuft
> (Mal davon abgesehen, dass es gar kein 32xMSAA gibt )
> Noch eine Info: Taktraten addieren sich nicht! Du hast nicht 1214MHz, sondern *2x* 607MHz, zudem nicht 3GB Vram sondern *2x* 1536MB.
> ...


 
Oh ok...ich meinte CSAA und nicht MSAA....my fault!!!

Aber dann erkläre mir mal bitte wozu gibt es dann überhaupt SLI oder Dualcore GPU´s? 

Und immer schön locker bleiben!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Oh ok...ich meinte CSAA und nicht MSAA....my fault!!!
> 
> Aber dann erkläre mir mal bitte wozu gibt es dann überhaupt SLI oder Dualcore GPU´s?
> 
> Und immer schön locker bleiben!


 
Was hast du für einen Monitor?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Aber dann erkläre mir mal bitte wozu gibt es dann überhaupt SLI oder Dualcore GPU´s?



Prestige, Machbarkeitsstudie, Marketing, Profit... Und zuguterletzt für Leute, die ein System mit mATX, ITX oder sowas in der Art betreiben und nur einen einzelnen PCIe-Steckplatz belegen können.


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Monitor?


 
Zum zocken nutze ich einen SyncMaster P2470HD. Nativ hat dieser 1920x1080. Durch Downsampling erhalte ich aber 2560x1600.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Zum zocken nutze ich einen SyncMaster P2470HD. Nativ hat dieser 1920x1080. Durch Downsampling erhalte ich aber 2560x1600.


 
Wie kommst du dann auf 1600?


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dann auf 1600?



Na das ist die max. digitale Auflösung der 590. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*

Das ist mir klar. Aber dann hast du ja ein beschnittenes Bild


----------



## Cilitbeng (28. März 2014)

*AW: GTX TITAN Z für April angekündigt*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber dann hast du ja ein beschnittenes Bild


 
Öhm, nö...auf dem SyncMaster Monitor geht das. Aber auf meinem Desktop Monitor ist das Bild beschnitten mit 1600, das stimmt. Da nutze ich auch nur 1080i.


----------

